# Roberto Duran vs Bruce Lee



## Id (Nov 20, 2005)

Well due the Rediculas match up of Bruce Lee vs Ali, here is a better match up.
Roberto one of the greatest, Middleweight Champion of all time. He earned the nick ?hands of stone?. Going up agianst the Legandary Bruce Lee.

As far as I know Roberto Duran owns this match 7/10.
Bruce lee

Roberto Druan


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 20, 2005)

Bruce Lee all the way.  He would break Duran's back in less than two minutes.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 21, 2005)

Bruce Lee easily.  That guy could send people flying with a one inch punch.  That takes skills that not many people have.  Bruce Lee all the way


----------



## konflikti (Nov 21, 2005)

Bruce Lee is like ten times bigger than that other guy. How could he possibly lose.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 21, 2005)

Mmm...profesional boxer champ.....vs......an actor.

I'll vote for Duran.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 21, 2005)

nah, Bruce pwned Roberto Duran.. >< **sigh**


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bruce Lee "spiegels" his ass!


----------



## vagnard (Nov 21, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> nah, Bruce pwned Roberto Duran.. >< **sigh**



What title Bruce Lee have?.

What official fight he has won?.


----------



## Sever (Nov 21, 2005)

vagnard said:
			
		

> What title Bruce Lee have?.
> 
> What official fight he has won?.




exactly, Bruce is too over hyped


----------



## Sever (Nov 21, 2005)

vagnard said:
			
		

> What title Bruce Lee have?.
> 
> What official fight he has won?.




exactly, Bruce is too over hyped


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 21, 2005)

vagnard said:
			
		

> What title Bruce Lee have?.
> 
> What official fight he has won?.



Bruce Lee is reknown for taking on street gangs in China single-handedly by himself when he was only 15.  He is often called _The Master_.  He started a new martial arts that is practiced today around the world.  He has knocked out another martial artist of significant power in less than one minute when trying to prove a point that his new art was just as good as the old ones.  Bruce taught anyone of any race or gender which went agianst the old tradition.  He broke his back and then recovered through hard work when no doctor would think Bruce could ever walk agian.  He practiced six hours a day every day and almost perfected the one inch punch.  Belive it or not but Bruce also helped kindle a better relationship with the US and China.  Shall I go on?


----------



## vagnard (Nov 21, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee is reknown for taking on street gangs in China single-handedly by himself when he was only 15.  He is often called _The Master_.  He started a new martial arts that is practiced today around the world.  He has knocked out another martial artist of significant power in less than one minute when trying to prove a point that his new art was just as good as the old ones.  Bruce taught anyone of any race or gender which went agianst the old tradition.  He broke his back and then recovered through hard work when no doctor would think Bruce could ever walk agian.  He practiced six hours a day every day and almost perfected the one inch punch.  Belive it or not but Bruce also helped kindle a better relationship with the US and China.  Shall I go on?



You still didn't answer my questions.

What title Bruce Lee have?.

What official fight he has won?.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 21, 2005)

vagnard said:
			
		

> You still didn't answer my questions.
> 
> What title Bruce Lee have?.
> 
> What official fight he has won?.



He didn't have a title like ,The World Heavy Weight Champion, but he was considered The Master of martial arts in the 20th century.

He didn't really win any _official_ fights if that's what you mean, but he did a lot of fighting in streets and movies.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

TC, lemme clarify something for you. If someone argues with you for more than 2 posts, you aren't going to change his mind. 

...

Once again Id you picked two realy crappy pics for this matchup.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 21, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> TC, lemme clarify something for you. If someone argues with you for more than 2 posts, you aren't going to change his mind.
> 
> ...
> 
> Once again Id you picked two realy crappy pics for this matchup.



I suppose your right.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

That's actually why I kinda gave up on debating with people. No one ever changes their mind. Like, ever. (via debate, I mean)


----------



## vagnard (Nov 21, 2005)

Why he must "change my mind"? I only asked him 2 questions that he didn't answered.

Again...who considered him the greatest Martial Artist in 20th century?...Kareem Abdul-Jabbar?....Jackie Chan?...Jet Li?...Churck Norris?. He is only an actor...If we haven't a record about his fights or titles....how could you said so easily that he is the best martial artist of the 20th century?. Bruce Lee's great contribution was make the martial arts popular in the west. But like Aido and Gunshin said in another post....more than 100 guys can kick his ass easily. Tyson and Ali are in the list.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

> Why he must "change my mind"?



The object of an arguement is to obviously win. You can't achieve this if you don't change the views of the opposing force.


----------



## Id (Nov 21, 2005)

> Once again Id you picked two realy crappy pics for this matchup.



OK that should do it. I dont wanna here another word from you about the pics....Iike ever .lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2005)

vagnard said:
			
		

> You still didn't answer my questions.
> 
> What title Bruce Lee have?.
> 
> What official fight he has won?.


One thing though.  Title fights and stuff are usually regulated by rules that hold back what you can and can't do.  Street fights aren't.  They can even end up being life or death situations.  If he was able to fight off street gangs at such a young age, by himself (without his new and improved art), then think about how much skill he's gained from then.  His one inch punch should give him at least some credit.  Power isn't really measured by what belts you may have.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 22, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> One thing though.  Title fights and stuff are usually regulated by rules that hold back what you can and can't do.  Street fights aren't.  They can even end up being life or death situations.  If he was able to fight off street gangs at such a young age, by himself (without his new and improved art), then think about how much skill he's gained from then.  His one inch punch should give him at least some credit.  Power isn't really measured by what belts you may have.


True, but title fights and documented fights give an idea of what particular athlete or fighter is capable of. If there are no documented info on Lee's fights, how can we assume that he was such a good fighter? He might have studied fighting and trained himself to fight, but it is still very different from actually fighting.

And when you have little real fighting experience, you are going down if you are against an expert of fighting. The one inch punch is highly situational and I don't see it viable tech in fight. There are lots of people who say it's basically a trick.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2005)

Either way if you are an Professional Boxer your hands are regarded as Lethal weapons.
If you train in a certain martial arts and achieve a certain rank (I don’t know… black belt maybe)
By law in the US its also regarded as a lethal weapon even if you have never fought no one in your life.

Now I am a huge Bruce Lee fan, as well  as fan of Boxing. And Unlike the Ali match up this one makes for a better debate. Does over the top training help against an experience fighter if they are around the same height, and weight. (and around the same time period)

Or are ppl still go with bias thinking. example (boxing fan or lee fan).

I still give the match 7/10 in Roberto favor.
But I still believe Bruce was a vary dedicated Martial artist, (actor & photosphere as well)


----------



## GayNinja (Nov 22, 2005)

Bruce Lee has no fighting titles, but he did make the Time Magazines most influential people of the 20th century list. That's a pretty freaking good honor. Bruce Lee all the way.


----------



## GayNinja (Nov 22, 2005)

I made an earlier post about Bruce Lee kicking someone 20ft, sorry, that was exaggerated, but watch this video and the kick at the end and see why I initially thought the guy flew 20ft.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2005)

GayNinja said:
			
		

> I made an earlier post about Bruce Lee kicking someone 20ft, sorry, that was exaggerated, but watch this video and the kick at the end and see why I initially thought the guy flew 20ft.




Dude I want to save that to my hardrive...(by the way next thing you know ppl are gonna start saying that his training was fake  like his martial arts )

Reps for you.


----------



## crabman (Nov 22, 2005)

Bruce Lee, because he is not tied down by the rules of boxing. Even if it was a no rule fight, Duran would probrably still fight like he was boxing, whereas Bruce Lee would have hit in in the balls or grabbed his hair or something.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2005)

crabman said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee, because he is not tied down by the rules of boxing. Even if it was a no rule fight, Duran would probrably still fight like he was boxing, whereas Bruce Lee would have hit in in the balls or grabbed his hair or something.




ok...............Um boxers would not just box in a street fight you know


----------



## crabman (Nov 22, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> ok...............Um boxers would not just box in a street fight you know



well they'd still prefer to punch the guy.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Nov 22, 2005)

that video was pretty cool.. strong kick~


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2005)

crabman said:
			
		

> well they'd still prefer to punch the guy.



yes but they are also trained to deffend them selfs agianst incoming attacks from all sides, so rules are set in a boxing match. Take away the restrains on a boxer and they are no longer boxers. And they will fight with by any means, they understand this better than you might think in a street match.


----------

